# Romantic dessert without oven?



## Bryant (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm planning on making a romantic dinner for my girlfriend. One problem is that I live in Japan and I have no oven in the kitchen! I do have a toaster oven though -- only problem is, that there is no heat adjustment on it.

I was thinking of making chocolate covered strawberries, but I did that before already. Just wanted to see if I could get some other suggestions or help.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 2, 2007)

If you can get good fresh berries, try this.

Use any berry or assorted berries.  Select out a handful and puree them into some sour cream with some sugar to taste.  Place the assorted berries into a wine or martini glass and top with the flavored sour cream.  Top with a sprig of mint or a berry.


----------



## Constance (Aug 2, 2007)

How sweet of you to cook for your girlfriend! Here's a dessert that doesn't require an oven if you can purchase already made angel food cake. 

Strawberry-Blackberry Summer Trifle Recipe: Recipes: Food Network

Here is another...this one calls for ladyfingers and macaroons:

Savannah Tiramisu Recipe: Recipes: Food Network


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 2, 2007)

Do you have a grill?

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f38/grilled-drunken-pineapple-a-la-mode-31247.html


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm a big fan of Coeur a la Creme in Raspberry Sauce.  the mold is heart-shaped, and the red sauce is so beautiful and tasty.  Here's the recipe:

_*Coeur à la Crème with Raspberry Sauce* Feb 2006
_4 servings

_The following is a very romantic and unexpected dessert. The white heart with the raspberry sauce makes such a beautiful presentation. If you can find Fromage Blanc, it will give you the lightest texture mold. It won’t upstage a glass of Inniskillin’s fabulous Ice Wine, or a glass of Framboise from Domaine Lucien Jacob (of Echevronne, France)._

1 cup Fromage Blanc or cream cheese, or 1 cup cottage cheese that has been rubbed through a sieve or pureed in a food processor 
1 1/2 cups heavy cream
2 tablespoons sugar
2 egg whites, stiffly beaten with the above sugar, but not dry
Raspberry Sauce (recipe follows)

Blend the cheese with 1 cup of the heavy cream until smooth. Fold in the sugar and egg whites. Line a heart shaped basket or mold with holes in it, using several layers of cheesecloth. Spoon the mixture into the mold, place it in a shallow bowl, and allow to drain overnight in the refrigerator. Unmold, pour on the remaining 1/2 cup cream. To serve, surround heart with raspberry sauce, and pass the rest in a sauceboat.

_Teacher’s Tip:_ Prepare cheesecloth by rinsing to remove the sizing and lint. Cut several pieces large enough to line the mold and overlap the sides. This will make unmolding much easier.

_Raspberry Sauce
_1 quart raspberries or two 10-oz pkgs frozen berries
1 cup sugar, or 1/2 cup if using frozen sweetened berries
2 tablespoons Framboise (the liqueur, not the eau de vie)

MASH the berries. COOK over low flame with sugar until soft. PRESS through a fine sieve to remove the seeds, Add Framboise, and chill. 

_Copyright 2006 Feastivals_


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 2, 2007)

Another option for tiramisu is Rachael Ray's Quick Tiramisu recipe. Serve it in a martini or margarita glass: Quick Tiramisu Recipe: Recipes: Food Network


----------



## Lizannd (Aug 2, 2007)

*zabaglione.  no oven and you can eat it*

plain or serve it over fresh berries or over berries and cake.


----------



## *amy* (Aug 2, 2007)

This is one of my fave easy company desserts. You can use blueberries, raspberries, mangoes - or whatever fruit you like. 

Strawberry Cheesecake in a Martini Glass
Size : 4 

1 pint strawberries -- stemmed and sliced
3 tablespoons currant jelly -- or 2 tbl sugar
8 ounces cream cheese -- softened
3 tablespoons milk
2 tablespoons lemon juice
2 tablespoons sugar
1 cup whpiped topping
1 cup graham cracker crumbs - or chocolate covered crushed graham crackers

Toss berries with jelly, cover and set aside. Beat cheese, milk, juice and sugar until smooth, fold in whipped topping.

Spoon 2 tbls crumbs into four martini glasses & top each with about 1/4 cup of the strawberries, 1/2 cup of the cream cheese mixture, & remaining crumbs and strawberries.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 2, 2007)

Great ideas and recipes!!! however I am liking your original idea of the simple, chocolate dipped stem strawberries. Fed to each other of course. Oh! and absolutely NO napkins allowed!! 


Have Fun & Enjoy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Katie H (Aug 2, 2007)

Bryant, you're a real sweetheart.

How about kahlua parfaits?  In tall glasses (champagne/parfait) sprinkle a teaspoonful or so of toasted sliced almonds, drizzle some kahlua, add a scoop of coffee or vanilla ice cream, repeat the layers.  Top with sweetened whipped cream and more toasted almonds.  Serve with long handled spoons and feed each other.  After dinner coffee and dessert all in one.  Yummy.


----------



## Caine (Aug 2, 2007)

Here is a no-bake recipe I am sure she will love. ALL the women do!  


*Mexican Ice Cream Pie*​ 
*Crust:*

1-1/2 cups chocolate cookie crumbs
[*]3 Tbs butter, melted
Combine chocolate cookie crumbs with melted butter and press mixture into the bottom and sides of a deep dish pie pan. Freeze.
 


*Filling:*


1 quart Ben & Jerry's coffee heath bar crunch ice cream                               (or mix two crushed Heath bars into a quart of softened coffee flavored ice cream)
6 oz unsalted dry roasted peanuts, crushed
Set ice cream out to soften for 15 to 30 minutes. Press the softened ice cream into the frozen crust, distributing it evenly, sprinkle with crushed peanuts, and freeze until serving time. 

*Topping*

1 c. whipping cream
[*]2 Tbs sugar
1/4 tsp vanilla
Whip cream with vanilla and sugar until stiff. Cover and refrigerate.

*Kahlua Chocolate Sauce*

3 squares unsweetened chocolate
[*]1/2 cup half & half
[*]1-1/2 cups. sugar
[*]1/4 cup unsalted butter
[*]1 pinch salt
[*]1 tsp vanilla
[*]1/4 tsp cinnamon
[*]1 oz. Kahlua
Melt chocolate and butter in double boiler, slowly add the half & half, then add the rest of the ingredients. 

To serve, slice pie into serving pieces, top each piece with whipped cream and drizzle with sauce.


----------



## flukx (Aug 2, 2007)

I was always a fan of fresh strawberries with a few scoops of bourbon vanilla ice cream. Simple is beautiful.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 2, 2007)

_Lovely sweet strawberries, dipped into whipped cream. Simple, easy and yummy.No forks,or napkins, just imagination and and a nice bubbly to go with it._
_kadesma _


----------



## college_cook (Aug 2, 2007)

Bryant, when is this for?  I was planning on making a thread either tonight or tomorrow with pictures; I'm going to attempt to make a sort of chocolate "torchon".  No baking involved.  The only heat you need is for melting chocolate and boiling some honey.  Hopefully I'll have this up tonight, and I'll link to the thread if you're still in need of an idea.


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 2, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> Bryant, you're a real sweetheart.
> 
> How about kahlua parfaits?  In tall glasses (champagne/parfait) sprinkle a teaspoonful or so of toasted sliced almonds, drizzle some kahlua, add a scoop of coffee or vanilla ice cream, repeat the layers.  Top with sweetened whipped cream and more toasted almonds.  Serve with long handled spoons and feed each other.  After dinner coffee and dessert all in one.  Yummy.


Katie, I love that idea!  Thanks!!!


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Aug 2, 2007)

Try some Japanese lychee's in Champane
 By the way what part of Japan are you in ???? I lived in Tokyo for 2 years
loved it


----------



## *amy* (Aug 3, 2007)

Caine said:
			
		

> Here is a no-bake recipe I am sure she will love. ALL the women do!
> 
> 
> *Mexican Ice Cream Pie*​
> ...


 
WOWEEEE!!!  Caine, this looks fab.  Copied & saved.  Thank you.


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 3, 2007)

Strawberries and a bowl of whipped cream.   You have to eat it with your fingers...and feed it to each other.   Optional accompaniments would be a bowl of sugar in the raw, and a bottle of anisette.   Dip the berries first in the anisette, then the sugar and then the cream.

Romance doesn't have to mean spectacular presentation.   It's more about sharing something intimate.


----------



## Mel! (Aug 3, 2007)

What about chocolate m(well it begins with m, but I dont know how to spell it. It is made with egg whites and chocolate. A French word.)?


----------



## Katie H (Aug 3, 2007)

Mel! said:
			
		

> What about chocolate m(well it begins with m, but I dont know how to spell it. It is made with egg whites and chocolate. A French word.)?



Are you thinking of a chocolate meringue?  You need an oven to make meringues, but they are good filled with fresh fruit.


----------



## *amy* (Aug 3, 2007)

Mel! said:
			
		

> What about chocolate m(well it begins with m, but I dont know how to spell it. It is made with egg whites and chocolate. A French word.)?


 
Chocolate Mousse?


----------



## QSis (Aug 3, 2007)

Oh, chocolate mousse is a great idea!  

I also love the zabaglione suggestion.  Heavenly!

Lee


----------



## *amy* (Aug 3, 2007)

QSis said:
			
		

> Oh, chocolate mousse is a great idea!
> 
> I also love the zabaglione suggestion. Heavenly!
> 
> Lee


 Me too, Q.  How about putting a strawberry fan and a sprig of mint on your mousse?


----------



## Caine (Aug 3, 2007)

*amy* said:
			
		

> WOWEEEE!!! Caine, this looks fab. Copied & saved. Thank you.


 
See? I told ya all the women love it!

I actually made this recipe up several years ago, when a whole bunch of people started complaining on the old Food Network message boards that Rachael Ray had a Mexican ice cream pie listed on one of her programs, but she never made the pie, and FoodTV never posted the recipe.


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 3, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Great ideas and recipes!!! however I am liking your original idea of the simple, chocolate dipped stem strawberries. Fed to each other of course. Oh! and absolutely NO napkins allowed!!
> 
> 
> Have Fun & Enjoy!!!!!!!!



Between your idea and mine (almost identical) it seems only you and I think eating with your fingers and feeding each other is romantic.  The ritual of a bride and groom feeding each other cake comes from the idea that, as a couple, it's a pleasure to give to the other, first.  Lou and I have enjoyed many a meal sans flatwear.   Like I said, I believe the romance stems from the intimacy of sharing, not the look of the garnish.


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 4, 2007)

Kansasgirl's Maple Rum Pudding would be good.  

Maple Rum Pudding

4 tb Water 
1 1/2 tb Gelatin 
25 Ladyfingers 
1/2 c Dark rum 
1 c Maple syrup 
14 oz Evaporated milk, chilled 
1/2 c Chopped pecans 
Maple glazed pecans for garnish (can also use broken pralines)

1.Place water in medium-size saucepan, sprinkle gelatin over, let soak for 5 minutes. 
2.Arrange ladyfingers in one layer in shallow dish, pour 1/2 the rum over so that ladyfingers are evenly coated, and allow run to soak in completely. 
3.Beat milk until light and fluffy. 
4.Place gelatin mix over low heat and stir it gently until melted. Mix in the maple syrup and then gently fold in the beaten milk. Gently fold in the nuts.
5.Pour half the maple mixture over and spread evenly. Cover with remaining ladyfingers, and soak with remaining rum. When ladyfingers are completely soaked, spread with the remaining maple mixture. Leave pudding in the refrigerator for several hours, or until the pudding is firm. Serve chilled with garnish.


----------



## *amy* (Aug 4, 2007)

Caine said:
			
		

> See? I told ya all the women love it!
> 
> I actually made this recipe up several years ago, when a whole bunch of people started complaining on the old Food Network message boards that Rachael Ray had a Mexican ice cream pie listed on one of her programs, but she never made the pie, and FoodTV never posted the recipe.


 
I won't need any flatware for this one, Caine.


----------

